# Giant enclosure



## Covey1701

Hello guys. I am asking you if a 6x3x2 foot enclosure will be enough for 3 max size turtles. Alice will grow up to 8 inches max, micheal maybe 9 inches, and i'll get another of alice's species (which'll grow 8 inches as well). The enclosure in question will hold around 270 gallons of water and by the rule of 1 inch per shell = 10 gallons im sure they will be just fine. What do you think of this?


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

Which species? Mixing sexes isn't a good idea.


----------



## Covey1701

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> Which species? Mixing sexes isn't a good idea.


Actually they're both male and sexually mature, but they dont fight. Btw species is red eared slider (micheal) and Alice is asian box turtle (endangered species). The reason i still call alice as a girl is because im just to used to calling her a girl.


----------

